# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  محاضرات لغة انجليزية1 شاهد بدون تحميل

## المتفائل2012

هذه سلسلة من محاضرا ت جامعية مميزة للغة الانجليزية, فالتعليم الجامعي ليس حكرا على الجامعيين و لا حاجة بعد اليوم لتحميل المحاضرات المصورة،
 ولا حاجة لاخذ الدروس الخصوصية.


قمت بتفسيم المحاضرات على شكل ثنائيات ليتسنى وضع التعليقات والتلخيصات حال توفرها:


الاولى http://videos.najah.edu/node/418


الثانية http://videos.najah.edu/node/151

----------


## المتفائل2012

المحاضرة الثالثة : http://videos.najah.edu/node/300

المحاضرة الرابعة http://videos.najah.edu/node/273

----------


## المتفائل2012

المحاضرة الخامسة: http://videos.najah.edu/node/313


المحاضرة السادسة: http://videos.najah.edu/node/180

----------


## المتفائل2012

المحاضرة السابعة: http://videos.najah.edu/node/453



المحاضرة الثامنة: http://videos.najah.edu/node/460

----------


## المتفائل2012

المحاضرة التاسعة: http://videos.najah.edu/node/303


المحاضرة العاشرة: http://videos.najah.edu/node/440

----------


## المتفائل2012

المحاضرة الحادية عشر: http://videos.najah.edu/node/398


المحاضرة الثانية عشر: http://videos.najah.edu/node/419

----------


## المتفائل2012

المحاضرة الثالثة عشر http://videos.najah.edu/node/419 


المحاضرة الرابعة عشر http://videos.najah.edu/node/403

----------


## المتفائل2012

المحاضرة الخامسة عشر http://videos.najah.edu/node/21



المحاضرة السادسة عشر: http://videos.najah.edu/node/388

----------


## المتفائل2012

المحاضرة السابعة عشر: http://videos.najah.edu/node/520



المحاضرة الثامنة عشر: http://videos.najah.edu/node/551

----------


## المتفائل2012

المحاضرة التاسعة عشر : http://videos.najah.edu/node/561



المحاضرة العشرون : http://videos.najah.edu/node/590

----------


## المتفائل2012

المحاضرة الواحد والعشرون : http://videos.najah.edu/node/615


المحاضرة الثانية و العشرون : http://videos.najah.edu/node/627

----------


## المتفائل2012

المحاضرة الثالثة والعشرون : http://videos.najah.edu/node/663



المحاضرة الرابعة و العشرون : http://videos.najah.edu/node/688

----------


## المتفائل2012

المحاضرة الخامسة والعشرون : http://videos.najah.edu/node/716



المحاضرة السادسة والعشرون : http://videos.najah.edu/node/740

----------


## المتفائل2012

المحاضرة السابعة والعشرون : http://videos.najah.edu/node/747





المحاضرة الثامنة والعشرون : http://videos.najah.edu/node/1219

----------


## المتفائل2012

المحاضرة التاسعة و العشرون : http://videos.najah.edu/node/828



المحاضرة الثلاثون: http://videos.najah.edu/node/865

----------


## المتفائل2012

المحاضرة الواحد والثلاثون : http://videos.najah.edu/node/886



المحاضرة الثانية والثلاثون: http://videos.najah.edu/node/914

----------


## المتفائل2012

المحاضرة الثالثة والثلاثون : http://videos.najah.edu/node/959



المحاضرة الرابعة والثلاثون: http://videos.najah.edu/node/977

----------


## المتفائل2012

المحاضرة الخامسة والثلاثون : http://videos.najah.edu/node/995





المحاضرة السادسة والثلاثون : http://videos.najah.edu/node/1022

----------


## المتفائل2012

المحاضرة السابعة والثلاثون : http://videos.najah.edu/node/1059




المحاضرة الثامنة والثلاثون : http://videos.najah.edu/node/1059

----------


## المتفائل2012

المحاضرة التاسعة والثلاثون : http://videos.najah.edu/node/1119





المحاضرة الاربعون : http://videos.najah.edu/node/1146 




المحاضرة الواحد والاربعون : http://videos.najah.edu/node/1185



مبروك عليكم المساق أية ملاحظات لا تبخلو علينا

----------

